# What division do you shoot in?



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Im in AMFS


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

Amfs


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Amfs


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

AFFS for me.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I shoot AMFS.


----------



## a7xelk (Jun 12, 2010)

Am bhfs a


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

Amfs


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

jbw59 said:


> Are there any recurve shooters out here? Are we all compound bow shooters?


 NFAA Trad


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Smfs


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

Amfs


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

Smbhfs


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Amfs


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Ambhfs


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

SMFS, for fun only class


----------



## Blackfletch (Dec 2, 2006)

smtrad


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Smtrad


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

AMFS most of the time but enjoy AMBHFS to mix things up.


----------



## JC4NOLES (Nov 7, 2010)

Shooting in BHFS/R ( Bowhunter freestyle with release )


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

Msmfsl


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Shot Longbow Div for last 12 years took 1st 2nd and 3rd in last three IFAA World Field champs and 1st and 3rd in last two European field champs, 1st in Fita 3D Worlds last year. 

I just switched to Recurve Bowhunter as felt unhappy with IFAA Longbow rule screw up, I'm really enjoying the change and learning lots about my form and tuning, maybe I'll shoot my Longbow every now and then for Fun.


----------



## fyrmann254 (Sep 13, 2008)

Amfs


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Smbb


----------



## BigCnyn (Nov 5, 2008)

AMBB , shooting a Recurve.....


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

AFFS for me


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

AMFS here


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Traditional and barebow for NFAA, barebow recurve for FITA field


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

Bow hunter Compound for IFAA


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Sbfn


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

I used to shoot with the kids, but they keep kicking my butt, so I shoot alone. I haven't improved much, but now there is only one person laughing at me.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

AMFU in IFAA.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

AMFS or AMBHFS but thinking PMFS


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Amfs


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

BHUNL, 5 pins with level , 12" stab., and release


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

PMFS for me.


----------



## rn3 (Jan 4, 2008)

AMFS on my way to SMFS in 3 months.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Im in YAMFS the rest of this indoor season. Then its time to play with the big boys in AMFS


----------



## 1 BAD SHOT (May 5, 2009)

Smfs


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

AMBH for me. One of the dying classes, and wishing they still had my class in Vegas..
Don.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

Smfs


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*What Division*

I can't take it any longer, Division are Adult, Senior, YA, Youth, Cub and Master Senior and what most of you are stating is your Style, Bowhunter, Freestyle, BHFS, Trad, BHFSL ect. I hate to be a pain but this just starts the confusion all over again.
Thanks


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Ok, see if I do this right this time. 
Adult 
Male
Compound
Bowhunter
Non sights
Fingers
12" stabilizer
Is this how it should be listed?
Don.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

archer_nm said:


> I can't take it any longer, Division are Adult, Senior, YA, Youth, Cub and Master Senior and what most of you are stating is your Style, Bowhunter, Freestyle, BHFS, Trad, BHFSL ect. I hate to be a pain but this just starts the confusion all over again.
> Thanks


I'll add to the confusion. What you describe relates to the NFAA. However, for FITA field archery, the "styles" are called "divisions" and the age/gender groupings are called "classes." In the IFAA, the divisions are slightly different than the NFAA's and so are the styles and definitions of the styles.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

AMBH - Don I told you I didn't want to be a pain just trying to help.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

ARCUS, you have a point and I will agree with you, but since the majority of the posts where NFAA related I posted for the majority. To go a little further the IFAA's Divisions, Classes and styles are what the NFAA was using prior to the IFAA's existence and that is what the IFAA adopted when it got started and the NFAA Directors made changes as the members requested and thus what the NFAA now has.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

archer_nm said:


> To go a little further the IFAA's Divisions, Classes and styles are what the NFAA was using prior to the IFAA's existence and that is what the IFAA adopted when it got started and the NFAA Directors made changes as the members requested and thus what the NFAA now has.


Interesting. I did not know that. Thanks for the history lesson.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

ARCUS, after posting I had forgotten to add a few more issues, the IFAA did add recurve vs compound, Historic Bow, Longbow and NFAA young adult ends at 17 and IFAA (Junior stops at 16). My post is from the NFAA's issues. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## lane preston (Mar 31, 2005)

pmfs


----------

